# Armour:To chew or not to chew



## artms (Jul 23, 2011)

I've read that Armour should be chewed due to the fillers and also that splitting the dose can better mimic the bodies regulation of T3 throughout the day. 
On the other hand I've read that Armour is time released so if it is chewed it would release a lot right away but you may find yourself depleted throughout the day. Does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Thyroid medications are designed to be absorbed in the gut. This means they should be swallowed whole, with plenty of water. This is also why patients are advised to refrain from eating for at least an hour after taking thyroid medication, so as to avoid interfering with it's absorption. Chewing thyroid medications, or taking them sublingually is not the intended dosing "route", and may affect their performance.

Some people do have difficulty handling the full dose of T3 at one time, and do better when T3 medications are split and taken at different times during the day.


----------



## artms (Jul 23, 2011)

Good to know...Thanks


----------

